
Dear Silicon Valley: A Doctor's Plea - fred_and_fred
I am an academic radiologist, and am considering writing a book to contrast how doctor’s think to how engineers and computer programmers do, in an effort to increase understanding in both directions. My contention is that the potential for all of you to help patients is massive, but almost entirely unmet. Part of the reason is that the two ways of looking at problems are so different.<p>One idea I have for a theme is to explain how a relentless focus on an individual patient, as opposed to a focus on larger systems, vastly simplifies the problem. It turns out that a laser focus on the patient in front of you, as opposed to grand plans to revamp all of healthcare, powerfully clarifies the path forward. An example would be a truly clear, correct and comprehensive personal medical record tied to the patient and marked by a national patient ID; not a toy product like some that have been offered for smartphones, but an industrial strength, single authoritative repository of every aspect of the patient’s health and care. This would stand independent of particular hospital systems, etc. Review of a patient’s history should be a fascinating unspooling of their story that can be flexibly explored in time and space (body part) interactively. A beautiful graphical interface is paramount. If you think that current EMRs do this, you haven’t worked in health care. Doctors and others spend an enormous amount of time simply to get the story straight. Many errors arise from the difficulties of this.<p>What kind of book about this topic do you think you would find most helpful and practical, or perhaps more importantly, inspiring?  What would you like to ask doctors about their work? 
How can doctors most effectively work with you?<p>There is an amazing opportunity for you to help patients. Don’t get discouraged. If I could write a book to encourage you, that would well worth the effort.
======
davismwfl
I'd love to chat with you, I am the CTO of a health care startup and we have
been deployed in hospitals across India and recently obtained our FDA and are
moving into the US market. I have spent a lot of time prior to this startup in
healthcare and know first hand how broken the system is as a whole. But can
always learn more and I love discussing these topics with knowledgable people.

Much of what you say is along how we have approached our solution(s). We feel
healthcare IT and systems are broken, EMR's/PCR's etc are just heavy weight,
annoying and not functional for the nursing or physicians that have to use
them. They ask you to do work that shouldn't need to be done if the system was
designed properly. While we are not an EMR solution our focus is to remove the
noise from the equation and get down to what matters, individual patients and
the data physicians & care teams need to be able to see that is usually hidden
under the covers.

My personal email is my username at gmail.com, it is also in my profile. If
you would like to reach out to me I'd be happy to discuss my thoughts and
would love to hear yours as I am sure we can both walk away more knowledgable.

